# FYI-Hynotherapy vs. Audiotapes



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

FYI-People seem to use hynotherapy, hypnosis, therapeutic suggestion,etc. all thrown into one category. They are not the same. Regardless, here's a study(even though it's only one study)that utilized hypnotherapy vs. tapes. GayleHope this link works: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...9&dopt=Abstract


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

interesting info. thanks.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This was one study done on audio tapes and the UNC is doing another on tapes and I am doing another one at a gi IBS research center.Its still all gut directed hypnotherapy for IBS however and all hypnotherapy. Of course seeing a therapist has benefits as well as being able to do it at home has its benefits. If you see one in person they usally also give you a tape of the sessions to take home and review.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Rocki:Thanks for posting this.







JeanG


----------

